# Udder pics!!! PLEASE Critique



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I know what I'd like to see changed with my ND does, and keep in mind that I won't sell them to get "better" udders.
First is Hollow Ache R Binkey 3 weeks fresh, 11 hour fill, 5th freshening[attachment=6:23midrdj]018.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj][attachment=5:23midrdj]019.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj]

Bailey is a ND/Pygmy and 3 weeks fresh, 11 hour fill, 2nd freshening
[attachment=4:23midrdj]020.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj][attachment=3:23midrdj]021.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj]

Boggs Whitetail Ranch Penelope, 5 weeks fresh, 11 hour fill, 1st freshening
[attachment=2:23midrdj]024.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj][attachment=1:23midrdj]025.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj]
[attachment=0:23midrdj]026.JPG[/attachment:23midrdj]

I didn't milk them totally out as the kids were screaming for breakfast but I took 3 1/2 cups from Binkey, 2cups from Penny and 1 1/2 cups from Bailey...Bailey is "wierd" to milk, her udder shows no capacity from the rear but she lets down as I milk, it's not just "there" in the udder.
As I mentioned, I know what I'd like to see improved upon, I just want your opinions to see if I'm right :wink:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

First I would like to say you have nothing to be ashamed of with those udders :thumb:

Second I really like Penny's FF udder. It looks well attached and good medial. As she matures in this freshening and in freshenings to come she should gain in capacity which for right now is the only thing she looks to need 

Binkey's udder is still nicely attached for a 5th freshener. Would like to see her teats point a bit more down and maybe a bit more medial (not sure if she is shaved all the way in this picture and medial can be hard to see). Capacity looks good and she has the nice 1/3 1/3 1/3 going on.

Bailey I would like to see her teats placed a bit more in on the udder but otherwise looking good. Capacity would be helpful but you did say she kind of holds her milk up and fills as you milk so for a family milker she sounds pretty ideal as her udder looks like it would be easy to milk with those long teats.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Stacey...I see what you see, Binkey has great capacity and nicely blended fore, I do feel that she would benefit from a higher rear...her medial is good but I think that if the rear was higher, it would be easier to see. She milks great!
Bailey being a cross, is good but lacks the wide high rear, fore is good and teats are really nice to milk....the fact that she lets down as I milk is a question as far as capacity in the udder.

I'm pleased with Penny's FF! Easily milked(when shes not dancing) I like the wide attachment, fore udder seems short and I hope it is something that can be improved with future freshenings. Teat size is wonderful, nicely placed as well.
With Binkey, she seems to improve every year, definately better than her 2nd freshening and I hope to get a few more years from her,.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice!  I like them all! I'm not very experienced so I can't get too critical yet.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks milkmaid!!

Besides liking the long lean, dainty bodies of Nigerians, I like having the udders a dairy goat should have, milkable teats with soft textured udders and the attachments to hold capacity. I think I have a good start with my girls :greengrin:


----------



## Goat Crazy (Feb 8, 2010)

If my does had half of what your does have I would happy. :thumb: Though I did have one doe whos udder attachments weren't that bad, I kind of regret selling her :roll: . How much milk did Binkey give you day last year?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you Goat Crazy...that is very sweet of you!

Binkeys freshening last year resulted in a stillbirth, I milked her 3x a day to keep her production up for 4 weeks then went to 2x a day, she was giving 1/4 cup shy of 2 quarts a day. She delivered triplets 3 weeks ago but lost one 10 hours later so I took his place at the tap and milk her once a day.


----------

